# Toxic Plants



## Marty333 (Mar 20, 2011)

I was wondering why we all are so worried about our tortoises getting into toxic plants. Of course I know we wouldn't expose them on purpose but what if there happens to be a plant that is good for them. Of course we would think that we have to rip them out but don't tortoises in the wild encounter a lot of toxic plants? I know they aren't in the wild any more but what if you have a Sulcata out grazing and there is a toxic weed or something that we are unaware of? I'm pretty sure redfoots encounter a lot of poisonous plants in their natural habit. Would they no better not to eat it or would they be opportunists?? I would hate for something to grow in Nova's outdoor pen that could be poisonous and I don't get to it on time. Would she know better not to eat it?


----------



## Tom (Mar 20, 2011)

The answer is very debatable. I say maybe. Captivity causes them to do things they wouldn't do in the wild. Mine have tried to eat plants that are listed as "toxic". I go over their pens all the time and pull out anything unidentified or known to be toxic.

Another point is that there is much debate over what is toxic to TORTOISES and what is not.

Yet another point is that, in the wild they may learn what to eat, or not eat, based on trial and error. Here in captivity, in our human world, there maybe plants that they would not encounter in their natural range. They might either NOT recognize these as toxic, or they maybe so toxic (Oleander, anyone?) that they wouldn't survive the trial and error process.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 20, 2011)

I have always thought that they won't eat what isn't good for them. I'm pretty sure that a plant high in oxalates or alkaloids doesn't taste all that good. So one bite and the tortoise moves on. But all that goes out the window if the tortoise is starving. If there is nothing else to eat, they'll eat what they can find.


----------



## terryo (Mar 20, 2011)

I usually do the same thing Tom does. I just did Spring cleaning in Pio's outdoor garden. I pulled up any weeds that I didn't plant, cleaned the pond, took out all the dead leaves etc. I'm outside all the time in the Summer, so I'm always pulling up some weed in there. In the boxie garden, I never do this. They get fed very well every day, and a good variety of foods, so I've never seen any of my boxies eating a weed. I only weed their garden, because I want it to look nice. I know some people who have RF's with their boxies that have the run of the whole yard, and have plants on the toxic list, but never had a problem. I think if they get fed well, and aren't hungry, and can dig for their worms, slugs, etc, they won't bother with the other stuff. Just give them an interesting environment that mimic's as best you can where they come from, plenty of food, minimum handling, and you'll have a happy tort. IMHO.


----------



## Balboa (Mar 20, 2011)

Everyone covered the bases pretty well. Maybe for further depth.

Redfoots and leopards both live naturally in places of incredible plant diversity, the likes of which is hard to fathom, millions of species. There doesn't seem to be any logical way to imagine they can innately identify the toxic plants from the safe. They do seem to have incredibly acute taste, far better than our own. This seems to allow them the ability to taste and smell what they need and what is safe as they graze. If something tastes "bad" they move on.

Its much like the philodendrons and kids topic. You'll read not to have them if you have kids or "other" small animals  , but that in fact poisonings are rare.... because the leaves taste bad.

Then of course you get the idiot dog, like I have one of, that will keep chewing on a poisonous plant even though it keeps making her sick.

It often comes down to individuals.
Rocky is good about not eating the no-no plants, like ferns and ficus (stuff that's not considered "safe" but not dire threat either), but Adrienne will gobble them down if I let her.


----------



## Nobody (Jun 4, 2011)

If I may,when you say toxic,does it mean that as soon as a tortoise eats a toxic plant,the toxicity takes effect immediately that the toroise dies right awy?Or it would take some time before it dies?Meaning that the tortoise has to eat several of them over time before the toxicity takes effect?
Thanks.


----------



## stells (Jun 5, 2011)

Toxic does not mean that as soon as they eat them... they will roll over and die... sorry to bhe so blunt...

Some plants that are highly toxic... maybe... but mostly it means that the toxins could build up in the system if eaten all the time... and could cause problems...


----------

